# Jet Loader K???



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guy's,
I've been given a bag of mixed shooting related stuff and found 2 Jet-loaders in it. :smt023
They are marked with a letter K. There not a good fit for my 686, what are they built for. K-frame?, or is that too easy an answer!!:anim_lol:
The old lady who gave me them keeps finding things her late husband used. 
Merci et bon weekend,
fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fusil, I always seem to get to you first...
Yes, it seems as if your K-marked Jet Loader is intended for use with S&W K-frame revolvers. They make other sizes too. For more information, click on:
http://www.buffertech.com/stores/1/JetLoader_C5.cfm

Putting an apostrophe into "guy's" makes it a possessive. The plural, "guys," has no apostrophe.
Example: "Those guys have that guy's gun."


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve,
desole pour l'error.
4 years living in France and too much red wine has an effect on the way you spelll wordz!!!:anim_lol:
Merci encore,
fusil
:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

..._Pas de quoi._

Now tell me: What's the origin of the flag you use as your avatar? Somehow, it looks quite familiar (other than its resemblance to that of the US). What are its actual colors?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Steve,
the flag is the Breton flag, the area of France I now call home.:mrgreen:
A quick history lesson:
The Breton flag is called Gwenn-ha-Du, which means "white and black". 
In 1923, Morvan Marchal (1900-1963), a student in architecture and founding member of the nationalist movement Breizh Atao (Brittany forever) designed a new Breton flag.
The design was inspired by the American Stars and Stripes:smt1099, the Greek flag, and by the arms of the city of Rennes.

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup. I thought I remembered seeing it before. I have, and it was in France, in the '70s.
Thanks, Fusil.

The Breton name for the flag displays the Celtic origins of the language. _Gwin_ means "white" in Welsh, as _gwenn_ does in Breton.
(The "penguin" was named by a Welsh sailor: _pen_ is "shirt"-and "cloth," and even "flag"-in Welsh.)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you both for the commentary. Interesting info.


----------

